# Online shopping in Brazil



## Poornima

Hello... I am looking for an online store in Brazil where I can buy gift vouchers in bulk to pass onto some people in Brazil who can then use it to shop there. I've tried writing to Submarino, Americanas- no one seems to understand English! 

Can you suggest some online stores that I can try reaching out to please?


----------



## pmarc

Poornima said:


> I've tried writing to Submarino, Americanas- no one seems to understand English!


I would suggest those same franchises. However, be aware that Submarino is now owned by Americanas.

What kind of goods are you friends/family needing? There are also Wal-mart, Pão de Açucar (supermarket), Ponto Frio (electronics, appliances).

But I wouldn't count in any of them understanding english. Google translator is your friend. Based on the quality of the enlgish-> portuguese translations i've seen, you might understand.

Not sure how they would handle foreign CCs though.


----------



## maluna

Hi,

You can try : fnac and saraiva

Not sure about english as well !

Regards


----------



## BlackBelt

One of the things I find most amazing about Brazil is how people don't speak English... They don't get the amount of business they are losing only if they targeted foreigners and international clients... Submarino offers gift certificates, but you have to understand Portuguese to go thru the buying process... Don't you have anyone close that speaks Portuguese that could help you out?


----------



## Jan74

Brazil has PayPal now.

So alternatively, just have them set up PayPal accounts and PayPal them the money, so you don't have to deal with Portuguese-only websites.


----------



## biazo

BlackBelt said:


> One of the things I find most amazing about Brazil is how people don't speak English... They don't get the amount of business they are losing only if they targeted foreigners and international clients... Submarino offers gift certificates, but you have to understand Portuguese to go thru the buying process... Don't you have anyone close that speaks Portuguese that could help you out?


There is always google translator, that translates the pages


----------



## biazo

does anybody do online shopping in USA?
what is the Brazil custom limit for personal purchases?


----------



## warlock233

biazo said:


> does anybody do online shopping in USA?
> what is the Brazil custom limit for personal purchases?


you mean - being in Brazil and ordering something online from the US?

i think it's 50 bucks, or less.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

biazo said:


> does anybody do online shopping in USA?
> what is the Brazil custom limit for personal purchases?


It depends.
Books are tax free as are some other products, of which I am not sure.
I ordered a package of goods at the end of 2010, which a friend sent me.
It included a shoulder bag which he filled with DVDs some books, an expensive flashlight, and a rifle sight. I forget what is all cost, but my buddy in Arizona put US$ 200 as the value.
I expected to pay something, but it simply arrived at my door. I signed for it and pronto. No import tax charged.


----------



## warlock233

AnthonyRMC said:


> It depends.
> Books are tax free as are some other products, of which I am not sure.
> I ordered a package of goods at the end of 2010, which a friend sent me.
> It included a shoulder bag which he filled with DVDs some books, an expensive flashlight, and a rifle sight. I forget what is all cost, but my buddy in Arizona put US$ 200 as the value.
> I expected to pay something, but it simply arrived at my door. I signed for it and pronto. No import tax charged.


I can really tell you were really lucky. A fried of mine tried to import a Rifle sight from a site in China and his package was opened and the govmt told him he needed an special authorization from the army as it is against the law to import any sort of weapons (and that includes the sight).
Maybe in you case, since the sight was in the middle of other stuff, it went through just fine...

They are not able to inspect each package, so there is always a chance you'll get it without any problems.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

To the original poster here, I would suggest the following.
Instead of trying to buy gift vouchers, why not just transfer the same amount via Western Union.
Your family/friends (whomever) can pick up the cash in a Banco do Brasil. Then they can go and make their purchases with cash.
I have received many from the UK. They are sent one day, and the next day I pick up the cash.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

warlock233 said:


> I can really tell you were really lucky. A fried of mine tried to import a Rifle sight from a site in China and his package was opened and the govmt told him he needed an special authorization from the army as it is against the law to import any sort of weapons (and that includes the sight).
> Maybe in you case, since the sight was in the middle of other stuff, it went through just fine...
> 
> They are not able to inspect each package, so there is always a chance you'll get it without any problems.


This was a small steel replacement sight for one of my Rossi rifles.
My friend sliped it into an internal pocket of the shoulder bag, so it would be missed on inspection.

Telescopic sights are another thing all together.

BTW. Tell your friend that he can buy telescopic sights in shops that sell fishing gear, camping stuff and air rifles etc, no problem. - Across the counter. - No authorization needed.


----------



## feliz

*Online Shopping Brazil*

Have you tried companies like <Snip> they can assist you with purchases from the USA. And they are quite good at responding to emails.


----------



## gunjcd

*Money Saving Coupons and Deals in Brazil*



Poornima said:


> Hello... I am looking for an online store in Brazil where I can buy gift vouchers in bulk to pass onto some people in Brazil who can then use it to shop there. I've tried writing to Submarino, Americanas- no one seems to understand English!
> 
> Can you suggest some online stores that I can try reaching out to please?


Hi Poornima,

I was searching for similar gift vouchers in Brazil for gifting a friend in BR. I came across cupomworld dot com dot br. Could find lot of useful money saving coupons. 

Major online stores in Brazil do have gift voucher facility. Also, you can use the google translator to help you understand the language.

Cheers
Gunjan


----------

